# help removing chain sprocket



## 540milotalon (Dec 31, 2014)

I have a Case-IH 8430 round baler. There is a bad bearing on a bottom roller. I loosened the set screw on the collar behind the sprocket and there is no key in it. Using heat and a puller it ill not budge. The sprocket next to it was a taper key. Last year I drove that forward to release the pressure then removed. No visible set screws or keys. ANY ideas?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy 540milotalon, welcome to the tractor forum. 

You state that you loosened the set screw. I would remove it completely (and don't lose it), because if it is the only means of holding the sprocket on the shaft, it probably goes down into a hole in the shaft. Fill the hole with penetrating oil and allow it to soak. 

You might try a slide hammer on it. Bang it out, then bang it in.


----------

